# New Owner in Worldmark.  Looking to plan a trip to Hawaii



## Mongoose (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi,  New owner here.  Looking to book a trip to Hawaii for June/July 2022.  I also have a Marriott week deposited in II for the same time.  What is the best Worldmark resort for an Anniversary trip (30 years).  We love to hike and she love beaches.  Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 21, 2021)

The four WorldMark resorts in Hawaii are all on or near nice beaches.  They are virtually impossible to book, so grab whichever you can. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but you have to be online and ready to book exactly at thirteen months out, to the day, at exactly 6:00AM Pacific time. They book up in only a few seconds.  It's ridiculous.

If you want to make nice plans for an anniversary trip, I'd suggest choosing a different warm-weather location, where there is a chance you'll get it.  Hawaii is nearly impossible to book on a given day.

Dave


----------



## jrogersok (Feb 21, 2021)

13 months out as explained. If you are not successful at obtaining one call Cust Service and put in at least 2 waitlists fir the week you want. We have been successful at getting Hawaii on the waitlist as it’s not uncommon for cancellations due to the cost of flights. We just got a waitlist in Maui for mid April. 

We have only been to Kihei on Maui and it’s right across the street from the beach. About 30 minutes away from Lahaina though so if you want to be closer to shopping, wail watching, restaurants, etc Lahaina area may be a better option. WM also has a property there but be advised that one doesn’t have A/C


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 21, 2021)

*Does it have to be June/July*? Everyone and their mother wants peak time in Hawaii. 

Could you celebrate your 30th Anniversary during a non-peak travel period?
For example late Apr thru early June or late Aug thru early December (excluding holidays).

Also don‘t forget you can request exchanges with RCI and/or Interval International

For RCI, try Hilton on Oahu and/or the Big Island - _June/July might come through if you place your OGS now before their 2022 bulk deposit occurs during the first half of 2021._
For Interval International, try Marriott and Vistana - _also if you don’t need a full kitchen or separate bedroom, create a separate OGS for studios at the following resorts. These studio units include a full fridge, washer/dryer, dishwasher, microwave and glass cooktop_
_The Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas  (__link__)_
_The Westin Kā‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas North (__link__)_


*TIP*: For $15, you can become a TUG Member and get access to the TUG Exchange Sightings Forum and TUG Resort Reviews 





						Top Rated worldmark timeshare resorts reviewed by owners
					

Top Rated worldmark timeshare resorts reviewed by owners



					tug2.com


----------



## Clifbell (Feb 21, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> Hi,  New owner here.  Looking to book a trip to Hawaii for June/July 2022.  I also have a Marriott week deposited in II for the same time.  What is the best Worldmark resort for an Anniversary trip (30 years).  We love to hike and she love beaches.  Thanks!


All Worldmark Hawaii locations are hard to book.... Plan the dates, get up early to book as soon as you date enters the 13th month window....  There are several locations that are to get (Pismo Beach, Marina Dunes for sure beside Hawaii).  I have been successful getting waitlists as well...  If, it is just two people, then Kihei one bedrooms are great, but the studios have a full kitchen plus a murphy bed.  So, during the day with the bed up, the living room is ok ... You in Hawaii for the beach and the hike, not to watch tv  .  You can also look at Whydham Hawaii locations and book them for an additional $99 fee.  This is especially true if you want to hike the Napili coast hike on Kauai.


----------



## dgalati (Feb 21, 2021)

Wait list has been very good to me. Put a request in to be on all resorts wait lists. I have had very good results so far. Unlike Wyndham No waiting and looking for availability every day. System does it for you. Give it a try it costs nothing to be wait listed.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks!  I'll set the alarm clock.  Any recommendations on which location to choose?


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 22, 2021)

Kihei has a lot more units so a better chance of getting a room. Learn how to set up an ongoing search with your dates. Practice getting up early and seeing if you can get a unit. It is not easy. I have found that being willing to check in on a weekday instead of a weekend makes getting a coveted reservation a little easier. I have 2 Mon to Mon reservations for Marina Dunes this summer. Of course I'm almost positive that I won't be able to go again as I am a Canadian and my guess is the border will still be closed.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 22, 2021)

When you set up a Wait List in Worldmark or RCI/II Search be as broad as possible ie any sized unit for a 7 day period of time during the month of __________  in Hawaii. We just got confirmed off the WM Wait List for a week next Janaury at Kapa'a Shores on Kauai that I set up in December.

I have also previously gotten a Unit at Kihe'i with only 8 weeks notice for my Nephew's Wedding using the Wait List. It ended up being a 3 Bedroom but then other folks attending the Wedding were able to stay for free.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 22, 2021)

Our favorite Hawaiian WM is the Valley Isle Resort in West Maui but this resort shares inventory with other companies and private owners so it is the hardest to book, imo. The second favorite is the WM Kihei which is fairly large and all WM inventory but still hard to book at 13 months out. WM Kona is all Worldmark and not nearly as large as WM Kihei. Kona is easier to reserve than all of the WM Maui resorts, imo. Ka'paa Shores shares inventory with other companies. This is the oldest looking WM resort in Hawaii.

WM Kihei is across the street from some beautiful beaches. None of the other WM resorts in Hawaii have as nice a beach within walking distance, imo.

I think the throw away days in front of a reservation has been stopped by Wyndham. It use to be you could start the trip elsewhere in a studio then make the main reservation you wanted. Now I think the waitlist is the best option other than exchanging.

Bill


----------



## Eric B (Feb 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> WM Kona is all Worldmark and not nearly as large as WM Kona.



Oooookayyyyy....  I guess I'd be better off tryin' to get into WM Kona, then....


----------



## easyrider (Feb 22, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Oooookayyyyy....  I guess I'd be better off tryin' to get into WM Kona, then....



I get my Kona's and Kehei's confused, lol. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Feb 23, 2021)

I was looking at WM inventory in Mexico but this pdf has all of WM inventory. Looking at my favorite Hawaiian WM resort it looks like WM owns 14 units out of 120 units available. That is why it is so freaking hard to reserve some resorts.

Bill



			https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/WorldMark_Unit_Breakdown.pdf


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 24, 2021)

I can't sign in until right at 6 PT.  Is there a way around so that I'm ready to make the reservation right at 6?


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 24, 2021)

No they shut down the website until that time I hit refresh regularly from about 5:58 and as soon as I get in go to my saved search and hope to get lucky. If you don'tget in join the waitlist as soon as possible and as mentioned make the search as broad as possible. If my memory serves me each waitlist can only cover 15 days.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 24, 2021)

slabeaume said:


> I can't sign in until right at 6 PT.  Is there a way around so that I'm ready to make the reservation right at 6?



I haven't found a way around the 6 am reservation thing at Worldmark. I don't even try anymore. The few times I did try the inventory just vanished. 

I thought that Wyndham agents were getting in first. Many people that work at Wyndham rent timeshares on the side. There should be a rule against this if this is happening. I guess this is my Worldmark Conspiracy but I'm not alone thinking this. 

Bill


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 28, 2021)

@Mongoose
The largest location is WM Kihei (Maui)
The least demanded is WM Kona (Island of Hawaii / Big Island)
Set up a saved search for the exact start date and length of stay for each unit type you want. At 6:00 am, log on as quickly as possible, go to the 4 month calendar, execute the saved search and hope the start date is still there. If not, immediately call Vacation Planning and set up your wait list. People will be changing their minds, after searching flights, or may be cancelling to free up credits for a different reservation. Cancellations happen all the time.

Re: your Marriott week
Are you saying you deposited your week into II, and have an ongoing search set up?


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 1, 2021)

HudsHut said:


> @Mongoose
> The largest location is WM Kihei (Maui)
> The least demanded is WM Kona (Island of Hawaii / Big Island)
> Set up a saved search for the exact start date and length of stay for each unit type you want. At 6:00 am, log on as quickly as possible, go to the 4 month calendar, execute the saved search and hope the start date is still there. If not, immediately call Vacation Planning and set up your wait list. People will be changing their minds, after searching flights, or may be cancelling to free up credits for a different reservation. Cancellations happen all the time.
> ...


Yes.  Also, I just added my WM account to my II account.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 15, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I haven't found a way around the 6 am reservation thing at Worldmark. I don't even try anymore. The few times I did try the inventory just vanished.
> 
> I thought that Wyndham agents were getting in first. Many people that work at Wyndham rent timeshares on the side. There should be a rule against this if this is happening. I guess this is my Worldmark Conspiracy but I'm not alone thinking this.
> 
> Bill


They probably have mega owners with call centers in shacks in third world countries that pick them up and rent them for profit.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 15, 2021)

HudsHut said:


> @Mongoose
> The largest location is WM Kihei (Maui)
> The least demanded is WM Kona (Island of Hawaii / Big Island)
> Set up a saved search for the exact start date and length of stay for each unit type you want. At 6:00 am, log on as quickly as possible, go to the 4 month calendar, execute the saved search and hope the start date is still there. If not, immediately call Vacation Planning and set up your wait list. People will be changing their minds, after searching flights, or may be cancelling to free up credits for a different reservation. Cancellations happen all the time.
> ...


Yes.  I deposited the week (platinum 145 TDI) last October.


----------



## Mongoose (May 3, 2021)

HudsHut said:


> @Mongoose
> The largest location is WM Kihei (Maui)
> The least demanded is WM Kona (Island of Hawaii / Big Island)
> Set up a saved search for the exact start date and length of stay for each unit type you want. At 6:00 am, log on as quickly as possible, go to the 4 month calendar, execute the saved search and hope the start date is still there. If not, immediately call Vacation Planning and set up your wait list. People will be changing their minds, after searching flights, or may be cancelling to free up credits for a different reservation. Cancellations happen all the time.
> ...


Your suggestion worked.  I got my week for June 2nd 2022.  Booked at 6:02 pst.


----------



## HudsHut (May 7, 2021)

@Mongoose 
That's great news! Congratulations!


----------

